# The north waterloo regiment



## waldo de waal (22 Aug 2007)

Hello, 
I have a small question. Last holliday i bought in a museum a badge with the inscription "north waterloo" 
I looked an searched the internet and there is not so much info about this regiment, only that there were numbers of name changes.
It was named on 1928.09.15 The Scots Fusiliers of Canada.

Now my question does somebody know what the history was of this regiment during ww2 , where and if  it saw combat was durirng the war.

Thanx Waldo


----------



## ExSarge (22 Aug 2007)

Units Raised 5 March 1942 for Internal Security and Coast Defence

	The Prince Albert Volunteers
	The Lanark and Renfrew Scottish
	The Queen's York Rangers
*The Scots Fusiliers of Canada*
	The Prince of Wales's Rangers
	5th Fortress Company, RCE - Raised 1 March 1942 at St. John's, Newfoundland

The Regiment spent the war years in Canada on the unglamorous but necessary job of internal security and coastal defence. The Canadian equivalent of shovelling S##t in Louisiana!


----------



## 3rd Herd (22 Aug 2007)

If you enjoying reading and can stand some dry text try Stacey, C. P. Official History of the Canadian Army in the Second World War, vol. 1:. Six Years of War: The Army in Canada, Britain and the Pacific Once the Directorate of History and Hertiage comes back on line you can read some of the official reports on line. Until then;

The Scots Fusiliers of Canada
http://www.regiments.org/regiments/na-canada/volmil/on-inf/108ScoF.htm

The Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada
http://regimentalrogue.com/battlehonours/bathnrinf/14-rhfc.htm


----------

